# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  "Problemet globale ektreme"

## Lulzim7

Problemet kryesore per momentin ne gjith globin jane te shumta duke filluara nga ekonomia globale qe eshte ne renie, ngrohja globale, viruset e rezikshme , lufterat aktuale dhe ato qe priten te behen , varferia ekstreme ne vendet ne zhvillim dhe ne pergjithesi ato ne kontinentin e Afrikes jane probleme shqetesuese. Kush jane pjesemarrsit aktiv ne keto ngjarje pse gjithnje jane "Politika izraele ,britanike dhe ajo amerikane"? Ku eshte qellimi i tyre vec pasurimi i tyre apo edhe ka dicka tjeter? Gjithnje e me teper i fusin neper medias friken njeriut , manipulojne me gjera te shemtuara sikurse muzika shfrenuese, me sport te llojllojshme me filma te llojllojshem,duke i degjeneruar ne teresi, etj.,duke futur ne cdo shtet lajcizmi ne shtetet perkatese te ashtuquajtura demokratike ne meyre graduale ti shuajne fete si ajo islame , katolike etj, ja fusin friken muslimanve friken duke i quajtur muslimanet terrorist, ndersa ne shkollat katolike fillojne ti hiqen kryqet.....Nje gje eshte e sigurt se si gjith sistemet qe kane ndryshuar fashizmi,komunizmi,pa kurnjefare dyshimi do te ndryshoje edhe ky i ashtequajtur demokratik.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Kete politiken e Izraelit une e shikoj, vetem si shtet jastek, nqs mund ta quajme keshtu. Dmth USA e  ndihmon ne te gjitha menyrat, thjeshte per te pasur nje aleat sa me te besueshem. Si tip Italia me Gjermanine, ne kohen e Luftes se II Boterore. Izraeli, me pak fjale, merr fryme si shtet, vetem se e do Amerika, se ndryshe as do i degjohej emri, jo me rendesia politike, militare apo ekonomike, pervec te tjerave.

----------


## Apollyon

Verjani veshin goces lart, se ka 100 diplloma nuk flet kot.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Or ti dreq, pergjigju temes, oj ky!

----------


## Apollyon

Ju pergjigje ti edhe per mua, skam ca shtoj pas atyre fjaleve te medha. Fjalet e mia do ishin pa vlere.

----------


## iktuus

> Kete politiken e Izraelit une e shikoj, vetem si shtet jastek, nqs mund ta quajme keshtu. Dmth USA e  ndihmon ne te gjitha menyrat, thjeshte per te pasur nje aleat sa me te besueshem. Si tip Italia me Gjermanine, ne kohen e Luftes se II Boterore. Izraeli, me pak fjale, merr fryme si shtet, vetem se e do Amerika, se ndryshe as do i degjohej emri, jo me rendesia politike, militare apo ekonomike, pervec te tjerave.


_Politika e izraelit dhe globalizimi jane dy ceshtje qe duan 2 analiza nga dy pikveshtrime. Nuk ke pse i bene permbledhje dhe i pergjigjesh ceshtjes se dyte me politiken e izraelit. Eshte nje politik mbeshtetese e dime kete  kjo sot per sot i vete mire te dyjave si izraelit ashtu edhe amerikes. por nje superfuqi si bashkimi amerikan nuk ka nevoj per nje aleanc si izraeli. Izraeli eshte nje shtet qe mund ti hyj ne pune pak amerikes per nga kapaciteti ekonomik dhe ushtarak. Por vet shteti amerikan ushqehet nga nje inteligjenc izraelite ata mbrojn interesat e tyre patriotike.
Kjo  pergj qe jep ti nuk eshte ne vendin e duhur  si rrjedhoj as e imja se u infektova nga e juaja (pergjigje)_

----------


## Erlebnisse

> _Politika e izraelit dhe globalizimi jane dy ceshtje qe duan 2 analiza nga dy pikveshtrime. Nuk ke pse i bene permbledhje dhe i pergjigjesh ceshtjes se dyte me politiken e izraelit. Eshte nje politik mbeshtetese e dime kete  kjo sot per sot i vete mire te dyjave si izraelit ashtu edhe amerikes. por nje superfuqi si bashkimi amerikan nuk ka nevoj per nje aleanc si izraeli. Izraeli eshte nje shtet qe mund ti hyj ne pune pak amerikes per nga kapaciteti ekonomik dhe ushtarak. Por vet shteti amerikan ushqehet nga nje inteligjenc izraelite ata mbrojn interesat e tyre patriotike.
> Kjo  pergj qe jep ti nuk eshte ne vendin e duhur  si rrjedhoj as e imja se u infektova nga e juaja (pergjigje)_


Une kapa nje aspekt, te asaj qe flitej ne teme, duke permbledhur gjithe politiken vetem ne tre shtete USA, UK, Izrael, e duke i lene te tjerat ne "hije te fikut". E ke gabim qe Izraeli s'ka ushtri edhe ekonomi, sepse vitet e fundit po zhvillohet se tepermi, madje importon edhe force punetore nga vendet e tjera, sepse s'ia del me popullsine qe ka. Nga ana tjeter, perderisa para dy muajsh, tha qe do t'i futej Iranit, nqs vazhdonte me qellimet e tij nukleare, do te thote qe edhe militarizimin e ka goxha te larte. E vertete eshte se cfare thuhet e cfare behet jane larg, por cfare s'pret nga nje popull, qe mendon se ka te drejta e nuk i lejon te njejten te drejte qe kerkon per vete, te tjereve. 
Sa per Ameriken, qe s'e ka te nevojshme, e ke perseri gabim. Gjithe kriza ekonomike qe po ndodh sot, eshte shkaktuar vetem nga spekulatoret amerikane, qe merrnin para ne Azi edhe i conin ne Ameriken e Jugut, duke i humbur vleren e monedhave njeres pale e duke i bere te varura pas dollarit palen tjeter, saqe mungesa e likuiditetit, i coi edhe keto ne bllof, perfshi Ameriken me duart e veta. Problemi i Amerikes eshte qe te gjitha shtetet e dine e madje, vete Evropa nuk po e mbeshtet me si me perpara, duke filluar me Francen edhe Spanjen. Keto jane minus per USA qe deri dje, ose te pakten qe nga luftrat boterore kishte primatin ne cdo gje e prandaj i degjohej edhe fjala ne cdo vend. USA s'ka besim tek nje Kine, apo nje Indi etj me rradhe. Ndersa tek Izraeli ndryshon puna, se i eshte bere si madrine qe e ka rritur qe ne ri-lindje.

p.s. Nuk kemi dal nga tema, sepse globalizimin, djali kaq e ka trajtuar. Me tre llafe ka permbledhur te gjite fenomenin duke ia lene fatin e tij ketyre tre shteteve pra. Me pak fjale, pergjigjet, jane ne vendin e duhur.

----------


## iktuus

_kriza boterore e  ka zanafillen dhe vijimin  nga sistemi banakar,  ku shoqerit bankare akordonin prestiti dhe nuk kishin disponibilitet,cfare ndodhi? Ndodhi ajo qe vet ata e prisnin sepse e krijuan vet kete figur gjeometrike (piramidale)
Nuk besoj qe trasferimi i monedhes shkaktoi krizen,dhe sa per bllofin amerika i ka bere bllof gjithe botes sepse ekonomia e tyre po rimekembet ndersa ajo europiane ngrihet me 0.01%dhe zhytet me 1%  Amerika e ka nje plan shpetimi ndersa europa e ka ne pergatitje e siper...
ISRAELI  luft IRANIT  te lutem mos me bej te qesh "edhe enver hoxha donte ti bente luft perendimit" 
_

----------


## Erlebnisse

Puna eshte, se kur armet nukleare jane ne perdorim te ketyre shteteve (perfshi edhe Izraelin), fati i Botes, i mbetet meshires e pritjes!

----------


## Lulzim7

Pra a do ti vjen fundi ketij sistemi demokratik?

----------


## Erlebnisse

Lulzim, ti hyre ne nje dege, qe quhet globalizim, e dole ne nje tjeter qe quhet demokraci, pa na shtjelluar gje e pa dhene nje mendim konkret, pervecse nje grup temash, pa rregull.

Demokracia do pune e jo vetem teori. Nqs globalizimi i socem vazhdon te udhehiqet nga nderrmarrjet, demokracia ka perfunduar me kohe. Nqs do i vihet nje rend edhe vlerave e rendesive te tjera (nevojave te popujve me te varfer, epidemive, luftrave, armeve, energjive alternative edhe per ruajtjen e ambjentit, e heqjen e synimeve ambicioze e perhere ne alert lufte e sidomos asaj preventive, kot me kot, sic ben USA sot unilateralisht), do te lulezoje si perhere, edhe se e mira s'ka fund!

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Me terhoqi titulli i temes dhe po them mendimin tim. 
> Persa i perket problemeve globale ekstreme ( ngrohja globale, viruset e rezikshme , lufterat aktuale, varferia ekstreme ne vendet ne zhvillim dhe ne pergjithesi ato ne kontinentin e Afrikes) mund te them se nuk jane te natyrshme por te kurdisura nga njeriu. Sado qe jemi ne mes te evropes, ne epoken e kompjuterit ku niveli i jetes eshte goxha me i larte krahasuar me Afriken apo Azine perseri jemi ne mes te egersise se njerezve qe justifikojne gjithcka te keqe qe mund te bejne vetem per te arritur qellimin pseodo te mire qe kane per realizimin e nje rendi te ri me te mire se ky qe kemi.

----------


## Lulzim7

Mos harroni se sistemi demokratik eshte ai qe i solli kto probleme
a nuk te duket se Demokraci=Globalizem???(me dashje ose pa dashje)*me vullnet ose pa vullnet te popullit

----------


## iktuus

> Mos harroni se sistemi demokratik eshte ai qe i solli kto probleme
> a nuk te duket se Demokraci=Globalizem???


_Demokracia ashtu si dhe komunizmi kane nje kushtetut....
Te dyja po te jene praktikuar ne rregull te artit nuk demtojn askend. Propaganda dhe interesi i nje klani bejn ne demokraci lirin e tepruar dhe ne komunizem diktatorin famkeq_

----------


## Lulzim7

> _Demokracia ashtu si dhe komunizmi kane nje kushtetut....
> Te dyja po te jene praktikuar ne rregull te artit nuk demtojn askend. Propaganda dhe interesi i nje klani bejn ne demokraci lirin e tepruar dhe ne komunizem diktatorin famkeq_


\

po po e vertet qe kane pasur kushtetute,nese dikur patem sistemin famekeq vetem te nje shteti tani kemi sitemimin fame keq global ketu qendron ndryshimi.....Kushtetuta aplikohet qe 1400 vjet e ndoshta me teper......pak rendesi,dikur nuk kishim liri (komunizem)tani kemi liri te tepruar(demokraci), duhet gjetur mesin e ktyre dyjave......

----------


## iktuus

> \
> 
> po po e vertet qe kane pasur kushtetute,nese dikur patem sistemin famekeq vetem te nje shteti tani kemi sitemimin fame keq global ketu qendron ndryshimi.....Kushtetuta aplikohet qe 1400 vjet e ndoshta me teper......pak rendesi,dikur nuk kishim liri tani kemi liri te tepruar, duhet gjetur mesin e ktyre dyjave......


_shoku me vjne keq ta them por nga ajo qe shkruajta nuk kuptove asgje......._

----------


## Lulzim7

Thash se botes i nevojitet nje sistem ndermjet asaj te komunizmit dhe asaj demokracise...

----------

